# What causes streaky jump shooting



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

What causes streaky shooting? 

The way I see it is simple, players that are streaky jump shooters are most of the time players that take the ball to the basket a lot. And if that player has not learned the right technique to shoot a jump shot then they change there form when they shoot. If they start missing they might try something different. I believe the player needs a solid base shot, one they use over and over, then steaky shots will not come along as often. Take for example Ray Allen, great jump shooter and stays with the same release no matter if it is a fade away or a pull up. Same with Dirk, he does that same short hop shot every time, it
does look dumb as hell but it works. But take streaky shooters like Sprewell and Miller, they are used to shooting off balance and into traffic, so when they get a wide open shot that is not there comfort zone so they might mis it more often than most players. And mental toughness in the player has to do something with it to, because if a player gets down on his jump shot if he is not tough minded he will lose confidence in taking shots and it just
snow balls form there.

Player jump shots in the draft.

Jay Williams: Very good “base jump shot” shooter can put it down if he is wide open, but he does have trouble when he is guarded tight and is not a very good on the move shooter.

Dajuan Wagner: Great at using the bank shot on the corners, is not a super open jump shooter and doesn’t have great touch but is a very good jump shooter on the move or fading away.

Mike Dunleavy: Very good shooter on the move if he has room, not a great open shooter but is pretty good, just needs to learn who to get his shot off, but he is a streaky shooter at times.

Caron Butler: Will knock down a open shots as good as anyone in the draft, not great off of the dribble drive but he doesn’t need to be good at that.

Kareem Rush: Needs to be set and have confidence going, but if he is on sometimes it doesn’t even look like the ball touched the net when it goes in. Great arc on his shots and is all right on the move shooting leaners.

Frank Williams: Probably the most streaky jump shooter in the draft, is great from 15 but in not good from deep, super shooter on the run though. But really needs to work on his 3 point shot.

Dan Dickau: Also very streaky, shoots good on the run and moving but that hurts him on the wide open shots, would be a very good open jump shooter if he worked at it but that style of play would not fit his game.

Frederick Jones: The perfect example that players can learn how to shoot, Jones has really improved in that department his senior year but needs to work on his follow through.

Tayshaun Prince: Very much like Rush, he has a good arc on his shots and can really knock them down when he is on, only problem is that he needs to be open most of the time to make them because he will have bigger players guarding him in the NBA.

Juan Dixon: The best on the move jump shooter in the draft, great jump stop move, can pull up and knock them down, if he was just more athletic he would be a easy first round pick. Really adapt at shooting in space and has real good foot work.


You don't want shooters that look like this though.

:no:


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Lack of fundamentals...*

can also cause streaky jump shooting


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

In my expirience, the main cause of streaky shooting would be from the shooter losing confidence, and then thinking too hard about his shot. Sometimes the tough, in traffic, one handed, trick shot sort of things, (allen iverson stuff) is the easiest simply becuase you aren't thinking about where your feet are or how much you bend your knees. Other times if you miss an open shot, the next time you take one you try to think, elbow strait on the release, fingertips on the ball, wait, where do i put my feet? Thus leading to a brick.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Lack of fundamentals...*



> Originally posted by *IMX *
> can also cause streaky jump shooting


That's exactly what causes it IMX.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah*

i think that fatigue also adds to straky shooting, its easy to shoot around when your legs are fresh, but in a game with constant running its hard to get a flow.


----------

